# SEO Konferenz in Hannover



## Joe Como (20. Februar 2004)

In Hannover soll zeitnah eine SEO Konferenz stattfinden. 

Ziele:

1. Networking mit anderen Webmastern / SEOs.
2. Ein Gesicht zum Forum ID zu bekommen.
3. Spaß zu haben!

(O-Text)

Mehr Infos 

Gruesse
jc


----------

